# Halloween Costume Ideas



## TommyHawk (Feb 14, 2005)

Pretty nice... It's just your list of costumes, and a ton of ads for Amazon?


----------



## CostumeIdeas (Mar 9, 2006)

*Thanks for the feedback*

Yes, I know have some recipes for drinks and will be adding other content soon. What do you think of the layout of the page?

Thanks

Rob


----------

